# What motorhome thing do I need??



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Our van does not charge the engine battery from hook up, at least I don't think it does, so we have a problem keeping it charged over winter. We do try to take it for a wee run at least once a week but often it can be longer than that. 
We do have a wee thing that plugs into a 240v socket (in the van) and then plugs into engine battery, but that means the engine hood thing has to be a wee bit open and ditto side window for all the cables.
Soooooo, there must be a better way, but what is it, whats it called, where can I get one and how much will it be??????????????
No pressure but I would like the answer in 3 minutes ready steady go!!!!!!!
I know you all likes a challenge. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You need a van bitz battery master Carol, or there is another firm which makes one, forgot the name.

Paul.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

the lovely sallytrafic sorted us out...we had something odd going on due to the import oddities of our jap van and some interesting wiring. Anyhow, a three stage charging thing from lidl, frank's magic and some tea from doreen, we have a charger...and it is defo working...

did not cost that much, well, frank _is _cheap!! Not really, he just has good taste in whisky! the device itself was about £20, some drilling and wiring alteration, and all connected using the hook up point.

I am by no means expert on wee things needed, this is just what works for the dobe mobile


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

you can buy a small solar panel and run the wires round the wing and through the door and place it on the dash should keep it charged aslong as there is no major drain it works on ours i think the panels are about £15


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Now what 'wee' thing are we talking about, there are so many wee's. like how long is a piece of string!

You can get a solar panel charger which plugs into the cigarette lighter socket.

_''This device simply sits on the dashboard, connects to the 12V cigarette lighter socket and then sends a maintenance level of charge to the battery, helping prevent flat batteries.
Keep your battery topped up with solarpower, even if the weather is overcastor dull
Ideal for cars, caravans, boats etc
Interchangeable connectors: cigarette lighter plug and crocodile clips
Blue flashing LED charge indicator
Durable ABS outer casing
Built-in diode prevents reverse charging
Suction cups for easy mounting
Designed to trickle charge 12V leadacid batteries''_

Peter


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooh replies in less than 3 mins impressive!!!!!!
Now a question, would one of those solar panels work in Sunny Scotland, being as we are kinda solarly (think have invented a new word!!) challenged, please do not tell Dabs I said that!! Also where do those big clips go in the picture and if they go where I think they go how do you get them there? 
This battery master doodah sounds interesting, but as we are miles and miles and indeed more miles from the most delightful Ediievanbitz, battery type expert is there somewhere else we can go to get similar here in Sunny (well foggy and baltic actually) Scotland.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

the clips go on the battery if you don't use the cigarette lighter socket which you can't on a fiat and maybe other vans as when the ignition is off there is no direct link to it hence why we routed the cable round the door and wing/bonnet and thats the same thingy we have


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Now what 'wee' thing are we talking about, there are so many wee's. like how long is a piece of string!
> 
> You can get a solar panel charger which plugs into the cigarette lighter socket.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

Am I right in thinking that the cigarette lighter plug has to be a "live" one, as in being able to work even when the ignition is switched off, for this charger to work?

Regards

Chris

Edit:   I think Badger has answered my question as I was typing!! 8)


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

A battery master would be the best bet. However on my old Hymer I followed a tip in the MMM and ran a wire between the positive terminal on the habitation battery and the positive on the engine battery fused at both ends as near to the batteries as possible with an in line 5amp fuse.

Whilst on hook up leave the two fuses in place and both batteries will charge up. When about to start up or not on hook up remove one fuse, if you forget to remove the fuse and start the engine all that happens is the high current draw of the starter blows the fuse, no harm done just carry a couple of spares. The reason for fusing both ends is to protect the wire you fitted as it doesn't need to be very heavy. Another variant to this idea is to include a switch so you can switch the link on and of

Wobby


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you sure your cab battery is not kept topped up while on charge? Our Chausson was and our Frankia is, so yours may be.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Are you sure your cab battery is not kept topped up while on charge? Our Chausson was and our Frankia is, so yours may be.


Nope it doesnt as the blooming thing keeps going flat even when on hook up!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wobby has a good answer, I was just going to say change vans :lol: :lol: but then thought better of it.have you not got a nice man up there in the remote northern hemisphere who can wire up the mains hook up to charge the vehicle battery as well as the leisure one, it is quite a simple job really.
I am surprised that we have not got a detailed post about it from Mr.Mott.
have you searched under the surface of the good ship motorhomefacts. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> I am surprised that we have not got a detailed post about it from Mr.Mott.
> have you searched under the surface of the good ship motorhomefacts. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


Well no I have not searched as didn't think wee thingy for motorhome would throw up many threads, plus I have no idea what I am talking about, gav asked me to ask but buggered off before I could ask him exactly what to put :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wobbys answer sounded fantastic pity I understood not a word, but hopefully Gavin will, all that fuses and wires brought me out in a cold sweat!!
Why doesnt that lovely hot chocolate eddie bloke open a wee shoppe up here I mean its really not that much to ask I feel    :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Carol! 

Yes, a Battery Master is the jobbie, although you can get something similar from Cak tanks, although I don't know if that's any good, or what the quality is like. With Mr. VanBitz, you can feel the quality oozing out of every orifice.



Jezport said:


> Are you sure your cab battery is not kept topped up while on charge? Our Chausson was and our Frankia is, so yours may be.


Our Chausson has a whizz-bang up-to-date electrickery box which has the functionality of the Battery Master built-in. Although it doesn't help with the solar panel, as our doesn't quite have the must up-to-datest box which 'knows' about the solar panel and distributes power accordingly.

So there you go :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Why doesnt that lovely hot chocolate eddie bloke open a wee shoppe up here I mean its really not that much to ask I feel    :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


No need - you can buy it online:

http://www.vanbitz.com/product/Battery_Master_BMaster

Mind you, that doesn't get you a cup of hot chocolate 

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Question: Is it easy to fit? 

Answer: Anyone who understands basic 12 volt circuitry can fit it. For those who prefer to have it installed, the set fee for installation at Van Bitz is £30

Thats me out then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Gerald hunny thanks for linkie, now all I need is eddiehotchocolate to bring it with a wee man to fit it. 
I will make them haggis neeps n tatties, and ply them with whisky, that should do it...............................


PS Have now thanked you and you now have 1000 thanks, you well helpful!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Definitely battery master, this is what Auto-Trail advised when we first got our Van and it has proved to be the perfect advice.
I have a couple of wiring diagrams, but they may not be applicable to your motorhome. That nice man at Auto-trail would probably send you the correct wiring diagrams if you ask him nicely.
Gerry


----------

